# Anyone Headed To Yellowstone This Summer??



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Two weeks from yesterday we will be on the road to Yellowstone and places further East (Cody, Wy, Devils Tower, Custer, SD) anyone else headed that way. Seems like it can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Partsman Ed said:


> Two weeks from yesterday we will be on the road to Yellowstone and places further East (Cody, Wy, Devils Tower, Custer, SD) anyone else headed that way. Seems like it can't get here fast enough.










Have a great trip.... We have reservations at Bay Bridge in the middle of July. Your trip plan sounds outstanding..Try not to feed the little doxie's to the bears







The bears do tend to get kinda big. Also, be sure to hike up Mt Washburn-Great views of the area including the caldera... Did I mention you are like in a volcano









Bring us a trip report if you can.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We spent 9 days there last year. It was the best trip ever. No matter how many days you spend there they wont be enough


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Partsman Ed said:


> Two weeks from yesterday we will be on the road to Yellowstone and places further East (Cody, Wy, Devils Tower, Custer, SD) anyone else headed that way. Seems like it can't get here fast enough.


We will be coming back from our trek to Michigan on the weekend you're leaving.

Keep in eye out for the 301BQ!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweathog62 said:


> Two weeks from yesterday we will be on the road to Yellowstone and places further East (Cody, Wy, Devils Tower, Custer, SD) anyone else headed that way. Seems like it can't get here fast enough.










Have a great trip.... We have reservations at Bay Bridge in the middle of July. Your trip plan sounds outstanding..Try not to feed the little doxie's to the bears







The bears do tend to get kinda big. Also, be sure to hike up Mt Washburn-Great views of the area including the caldera... Did I mention you are like in a volcano









Bring us a trip report if you can.
[/quote]

We should be there the middle of July as well. My wife and I met there 40 years ago this summer when we were both in college and it was a summer job for us.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We are heading there in July. Will also go to Cedar Point, Mt Rushmore, Badlands, and much, much more!!! We will be dry camping in the park the whole time, spending 2 or 3 days at each of the Yellowstone campgrounds we have reservations for, then moving to the next one. I think we have four separate Yellowstone campgrounds we will be staying in.

It is going to be a great trip!! I can't wait!

DAN


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We would love to meet u but will will be there later.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Will give you all a report after we get back. As far as the volcanoes, we went to Crater Lake last summer and enjoyed it and have Mt. St. Helens in our "backyard".

Ed


----------



## ohiobmwbiker (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, leaving 6/24 from Ohio
via:
St Louis
Oklahoma
Amarillo
Grand Canyon
Hoover Dam
Bryce Canyon
--> by this time it should be around 7/4
Zion NP
Grand Tetons
Yellowstone
Mt Rushmore
--> Back home by 7/17

This is a very rough itinerary. No reservations, probably staying in KOAs mostly (or Wal-Mart







).


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's our rough itinerary leaving Southern California June 26:
Albuquerque
The Ozarks
Mississippi River heading north
Lake Superior (northern Wisconsin)
Mt Rushmore
Yellowstone/Tetons
Glacier NP
Sandpoint, Idaho
head home, stop wherever looks interesting - arrive 7/19

If there are any recommendations as to "must see" along the way, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

We leave on the 19th of June, to go Boise for the first night, then onto West Yellowstone for 5 days/4 nights, then head to Devils Tower for 1 night (may have to watch Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind!!!), then onto Custer for 4 days/3nights (taking in Wall Drug, the Minuteman Missile Silo Tour, Wounded Knee, etc.), up to Medora for two nights and then to Missoula, MT for 2 nights visiting friends, then home on the 5th of July travelling the Interstate with everyone else!!


----------

